
Don’t be ashamed. They’re not, and neither should you be. - shawndumas
http://www.gourmet.com/magazine/2000s/2000/10/pocketful#
======
shawndumas
Redux [1].

\----

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1653891>

